# Can I ride 700x28c tires off-road?



## Former Australian (27 Jan 2011)

Hi all,

I recently upgraded my hybrid to a Trek 7.6. I cycle on roads but they are mostly country lanes so there are lots of pot holes/rubbish tarmac hence me going for a hybrid not a true roadie. I also wanted to be able to ride the cycle paths with my other half so wanted to keep my options open. However, I currently still ride my old mtb with her on them because I'm just scared that my new Trek and it's skinny tires will be too delicate.

Am I being over-protective or rightly cautious?

We wouldn't be doing any mounting biking or serious downhill stuff just lesiurely trails, a bit of gravel, a bit of dirt - Taff Trail type of thing, if anyone is in South Wales for a reference. Can anyone give me any advice?

Cheers.


----------



## Former Australian (27 Jan 2011)

Tyres - I'm sorry, it's late for me!


----------



## Norm (27 Jan 2011)

Depending on exactly which tyres and wheels, what the surface is like and how you ride, you should be fine. 

I ride 700x32 CX tyres through all sorts of crap without thinking about it, so taking a bit of consideration should see you fine.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jan 2011)

Depending on your ability you can take any tyre any place. In the unlikely event you don't like the handling just slow down a bit. Although I don't make a habit of it my sirrus with 28mm and subsequently 25mm tyres has seen light off road canal and forest tracks.


----------



## Wobblers (28 Jan 2011)

I've cycled on some quite poor canal tow paths using 28 mm tyres without problems - at least I didn't fall in! As long as it isn't very muddy or there isn't wet grass you'll probably be fine. 700c wheels are much stronger than they seem: I run 23 mm tyres on two bikes with low spoke count wheels and they've held up to crashing through the potholed excuses for roads round here. They're still true so far!


----------



## jethro10 (28 Jan 2011)

On sunday gone, 23 Jan 2011 I saw a guy entering part of the blue route at Whinlatter forest.
It was too late for me to see much close up, but he was on a racing bike with dropped bars and skinny tyres and seemed to be doing ok.

Wish I had got my camera out quick enough.

Jeff


----------



## Norm (28 Jan 2011)

jethro10 said:


> On sunday gone, 23 Jan 2011 I saw a guy entering part of the blue route at Whinlatter forest.
> It was too late for me to see much close up, but he was on a racing bike with dropped bars and skinny tyres and seemed to be doing ok.
> 
> Wish I had got my camera out quick enough.
> ...


I get funny looks as I regularly take a bike which looks like this...




... to places where it ends up looking like this...


 



Riding on drops in the mud (and snow and ice) is kinda weird but immense fun.

One time last summer, I had just ridden that thing through a field besides the Thames when I came across three on road bikes coming the other way. They asked how to get to Eton Wick, a village which was only about a mile away, the first 100m of their journey being through the field I'd just ridden. They asked if there was an alternative as they didn't even want to walk their bikes through the field! There was an alternative, which added a couple of miles of rough road to their journey, but they'd prefer that to the field. One said "I'm not taking a bike like this through there...." 

Then he noticed what I was riding and went quiet.

I love my CX bike.


----------



## PpPete (28 Jan 2011)

a bit of gravel, a bit of dirt - on 28s ?

Overkill mate, do it on 25s !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jan 2011)

Yes.

But you might want to take it steady on the black runs.


----------



## pshore (28 Jan 2011)

You can ride any tyres off road but there are pros and cons of course, that's why your average MTB has big tyres.

Off road tyres have tread to help with grip on softer, knarlier surfaces. You can run big tyres at lower pressures - they deform better over rough ground and so can be faster rolling and smooth out bumps. I have taken my touring bike off road but go so much faster on a real mtb.

If the grip and comfort is enough for you then go for it ! Otherwise its a good excuse to get another bike for the collection. Now, cyclocross or mtb, maybe both.


----------



## HJ (29 Jan 2011)

I have been running with 700x28 Conti Gatorskins for years without issues, just keep them well pumped up to avoid pinches...


----------



## Former Australian (4 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the advice all, gave me piece of mind and, of course, they've been fine so far.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Stephenite (6 Feb 2011)

HJ said:


> just keep them well pumped up to avoid pinches...




Advice worth it's weight in golden bike spanners


----------



## bigjim (6 Feb 2011)

On club runs we travel on A roads, b roads, canal banks and often nip through rough forest tracks. I run a lightweight road bike on 23mm tyres. Never had a problem.


----------

